

What does it take to make a woman entrepreneur? - bpang
http://bpang.posterous.com/what-makes-a-woman-entrepreneur-or-corporate
It's great to hear all the discussions around my last post on why there aren't more women entrepreneurs. Several have provided counter arguments or asked follow up questions. I decided to write this follow-up blog to answer one comment, what it takes to make a woman entrepreneur, or corporate executive.
======
jimfl
Kiva and as little as $25.

